# Best Bank Deposit rates in the UK & Northern Ireland / Channel Islands / Isle of Man



## whiz (24 May 2011)

Hi Guys I was wondering what bank is offering the best deposit rate on euro denominated accounts in any of these areas (UK & Northern Ireland / Channel Islands / Isle of Man) ? any reponses much appreciated.


----------



## Lightning (25 May 2011)

Great website for UK rates - http://www.interest-rates.org.uk/


----------

